# Where do you live?



## Joe Blow (2 August 2004)

So, where do all our members live?


----------



## Joe Blow (2 August 2004)

I live in beautiful, sunny Brisbane... and am not interested in moving.

I love it here!

 8)


----------



## GreatPig (2 August 2004)

I'm in Sydney now, originally from NZ.

GP


----------



## positivecashflow (2 August 2004)

I live Sydney North West  ;D

Cheers,

J.


----------



## stefan (2 August 2004)

Brisbane it is! Great place, but it's slowly getting crowded up here. So I'm thinking about moving to the country side.


----------



## profithunter (2 August 2004)

I live on the Sunshine Coast and love it.


----------



## MIZBUF (3 August 2004)

I live Lower North shore of Sydney.Been driven out of better areas by need to fund my retirement. Better start doing better at Share Trading  or I will have to leave here!!Still I could always become a Pensioner instead of Self funded retiree. I would then not have to sit for hours every day trying to make a bit on the share market and worrying how to keep ahead of it.As a pensioner I could,regardless of how stupid or profligate I have been could still look forward to an income each fortnight instead of all the "challenges" of funding my own retiement.Please,no replies about how"lucky''I am to be self funded;luck had nothing to do with it; and no I am NOT a retired public servant.


----------



## JetDollars (3 August 2004)

I live in the South-West of Sydney (Fairfield-Liverpool).

I have been living here since my arrival in Australia 15 years ago.


----------



## jkool (3 August 2004)

Sydney, Lower North Shore but lookin to move bit more west cause the living costs here.


----------



## still_in_school (3 August 2004)

Hi Gang...

Rydalmere (next to parramtta), will be moving to north brisbane next month...  (boondall area)

Cheers,
sis


----------



## Joe Blow (3 August 2004)

No Victorians yet?

 ;D


----------



## Jett_Star (8 August 2004)

Bris Vegas... is where I am at and loving it!


----------



## Guest (12 August 2004)

Perth WA

but as soon as I make my first million I'll be moving to the country


----------



## rockingham178 (4 March 2007)

Oakford WA

heaven on 5 acres............away from the city 37kms south of Perth


----------



## wabbit (4 March 2007)

SOR Perth, WA

Love it.


wabbit []

P.S.  Perhaps Perth-its should get together for sarnies and sludge?


----------



## The Red Baron (4 March 2007)

Kingsley, Perth WA with the folks.. for at least another year or two!


----------



## alankew (4 March 2007)

Northern Suburbs of Brisbane, been here 4 1/2 years after moving from the UK.


----------



## Kimosabi (4 March 2007)

Boring old Perth

*"Where most of the money is!!!"*


----------



## constable (4 March 2007)

BALLARAT
"where most of the gold is (because bgf cant find it)"


----------



## Julia (4 March 2007)

Hervey Bay, Queensland. Originally NZ

Julia


----------



## Bronte (4 March 2007)

Beach Suburb of Perth; we have been here over 20 years since moving from England.


----------



## Lert (4 March 2007)

Northern Perth burb, a couple of K's from the beach.. So damn boring..  
Born and bred Sydney.. they can keep it.


----------



## vishalt (4 March 2007)

A New South Welshman living in the proud city of Sydney within the sanctity of the greeny hills district.


----------



## justjohn (4 March 2007)

NSW's Central Coast (Point Clare)............spent first 21years on NSW's  South Coast (Corrimal) :


----------



## Realist (4 March 2007)

1313 Mockingbird Lane, Mosman, NSW 2088, Australia.


----------



## nioka (4 March 2007)

On a few acres near Yamba on the Far north coast of NSW. A great place but is fast being discovered and will in the future be loved to death. Tried a few places on the east coast in three states and settled for this as the best.


----------



## Bomba (4 March 2007)

southern suburbs of sydney


----------



## wayneL (4 March 2007)

The Cotswolds soon.

http://www.echotango.co.uk/images/Cotswolds Pics 1 page  JPEG.jpg


----------



## Smurf1976 (4 March 2007)

Always lived in Hobart but very nearly ended up moving to the other end of the state a decade ago and looked seriously at moving to Adelaide a couple of years ago.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (4 March 2007)

West Coast Highway, Sorrento, Perth ................In the best state in OZ


----------



## Techbuy (4 March 2007)

West Ryde, Middle of everything. (Sydney for those that don't know)
Came from the UK 35 years ago part of the scenery now...
Work in Silverwater - 6 mins to work - cool!


----------



## Techbuy (4 March 2007)

wayneL said:
			
		

> The Cotswolds soon.
> 
> http://www.echotango.co.uk/images/Cotswolds Pics 1 page  JPEG.jpg




You just did that to make me home sick.... AAHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (4 March 2007)

nioka said:
			
		

> On a few acres near Yamba on the Far north coast of NSW. A great place but is fast being discovered and will in the future be loved to death. Tried a few places on the east coast in three states and settled for this as the best.




Beautiful spot indeed!.


----------



## insider (4 March 2007)

I live in Melbourne Victoria... Yeah this is where all the cool kids hang out  :


----------



## bunyip (4 March 2007)

On six acres in the beautiful Lockyer Valley, west of Brisbane.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (4 March 2007)

Oakleigh Sth, Melbourne Vicco the place to be!


----------



## >Apocalypto< (4 March 2007)

Realist said:
			
		

> 1313 Mockingbird Lane, Mosman, NSW 2088, Australia.




You looking for company Realist?


----------



## petervan (4 March 2007)

In a house.


----------



## AnalysisParalysis (4 March 2007)

Meadowbank in Sydney, one suburb away from Techbuy.

35 years in Sydney.


----------



## imajica (4 March 2007)

Alexandria, Sydney inner city

been here for about 4 years - lived most of my life in Cammeray on the Lower North Shore


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 March 2007)

wayneL said:
			
		

> The Cotswolds soon.



Wayne, remember to wear flat shoes and watch out for falling sheep - or is that the Lakes District?
for me - the winner is ..."Cindy"


----------



## Moneybags (4 March 2007)

Gods' Country on acres.

MB


----------



## Realist (4 March 2007)

Trade_It said:
			
		

> You looking for company Realist?




If you are an attractive young lady, then HELL YES!!!


----------



## qrczak (4 March 2007)

Hi!
I've been reading (only - as so far) your posts for a couple of weeks
I'm from Warsaw, Poland


----------



## Realist (5 March 2007)

qrczak said:
			
		

> Hi!
> I've been reading (only - as so far) your posts for a couple of weeks
> I'm from Warsaw, Poland




Poland!    

Wow! 

Welcome!!


----------



## Lucky (5 March 2007)

kew, victoria.  i will be relocating to perth/fremantle in 6 months time.  i look forward to it.


----------



## Sean K (5 March 2007)

The Black Cat. 

Heading there now to potificate on the merits of long term investing.


----------



## Siraitken (5 March 2007)

South East Melbourne with parents, YAY...

Dave


----------



## insider (5 March 2007)

Siraitken said:
			
		

> South East Melbourne with parents, YAY...
> 
> Dave



I understand the joy 

I give myself 1 year to move out


----------



## benwex (5 March 2007)

Bondi Beach..

But maybe not for long the way this correction is unfolding.

You know any where with cheap rent???


----------



## greggy (5 March 2007)

Armadale in Vic. Moved there from Box Hill about 6 years ago.


----------



## benwex (5 March 2007)

Plus a beach, pubs, pretty girls..........

sorry I should have included these requirements.

:


----------



## theasxgorilla (5 March 2007)

Black Rock, Melbourne (bayside, 800m to Black Rock beach).

Soon to be Helsginborg, Sweden (600m to the sand beach, on the banks of the Ã–resund about an hour by ferry and motorway to Copenhagen).

I'm a water sign, wouldn't you know??


----------



## constable (5 March 2007)

theasxgorilla said:
			
		

> Black Rock, Melbourne (bayside, 800m to Black Rock beach).
> 
> Soon to be Helsginborg, Sweden (600m to the sand beach, on the banks of the Ã–resund about an hour by ferry and motorway to Copenhagen).
> 
> I'm a water sign, wouldn't you know??



Hope i didnt wake you up Saturday morning! We were pulling down scaffold at 320 beach road black rock. Im sure we upset the neighbours!


----------



## bitch_in_black (5 March 2007)

Northbridge in Western Australia. I only moved there about 2 weeks ago and I'm loving how central it is (RIGHT next to Perth city / CBD).


----------



## wayneL (5 March 2007)

theasxgorilla said:
			
		

> Black Rock, Melbourne (bayside, 800m to Black Rock beach).
> 
> Soon to be Helsginborg, Sweden (600m to the sand beach, on the banks of the Ã–resund about an hour by ferry and motorway to Copenhagen).
> 
> I'm a water sign, wouldn't you know??




Nice!






I would love to visit Sweden


----------



## theasxgorilla (5 March 2007)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats Helsingborg!

If you ever plan a trip and need advice on where to go etc. let me know.


----------



## wayneL (5 March 2007)

Helsginborg, Helsingborg? LOL

I'm glad I was just posting a photo and not meeting someone for a million dollar deal lol.

Re advice on where to go in Sweden, I'll definitely hold you to that  

Cheers


----------



## surfingman (5 March 2007)

The Gold Coast, Lived here for 4 years and here to i finish Uni...


----------



## Kruegs (5 March 2007)

Alice Springs, NT

Kruegs


----------



## Gundini (5 March 2007)

Brisbane, walking distance to the Racetrack. Guess I'm just born to punt! Then again, Life's a punt for me... I better start getting good at it soon.


----------



## Jimminy (5 March 2007)

Toowoomba, Qld


----------



## barney (5 March 2007)

surfingman said:
			
		

> The Gold Coast, Lived here for 4 years and here to i finish Uni...




Hi S/man, not at Griffith by any chance?? My daughter is there .......... you behave yourself if you are


----------



## captjohn (5 March 2007)

Was  Charter boat Owner/Operator in Caribbean for 15 years...now retired  in Perth W.A. 
 Aghhhhh !!...ye swabs..
captjohn


----------



## REA (5 March 2007)

Kiama  1 3/4 hours south of Sydney, overlooking the sea.


----------



## resourceboom (5 March 2007)

Sid-er-ny, Inner West
Hoping to move to the Sunny Coast in a year or two!


----------



## ric371 (5 March 2007)

In the hills above Perth on 1 hectare 2 calves and lotsa birds, the wife and Children and grandchildren within 5 minutes.

Going to move to Antartica at Christmas.................
......... for 18 days then coming back via NZ


----------



## Julia (5 March 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> The Black Cat.
> 
> Heading there now to potificate on the merits of long term investing.



Kennas,

When you have it entirely figured out, could you kindly remind me, please!

Julia

PS  Apologies for being offtrack.


----------



## imajica (5 March 2007)

a pic of my apartment block and pool


----------



## Mousie (6 March 2007)

Am quite amazed no one's from the beautiful state of old charms, South Australia!


----------



## nizar (6 March 2007)

surfingman said:
			
		

> The Gold Coast, Lived here for 4 years and here to i finish Uni...




I would think the gold coast is a wonderful place to live??
Im in Melbourne.


----------



## wabbit (6 March 2007)

I get the feeling this thread would have been the perfect opportunity to use the "poll" function!

Anyone kept count of how-many-from-where stats?

Do we wanna start the thread again? 


wabbit


----------



## cornyco (6 March 2007)

Hi all. I'm from the beautiful, green Sth West corner of Victoria at Terang. I'm happy to be part of the ASF family and look forward to your daily information and banter. I'm mainly a reader but will post when i have something to say. I have been trading since april '06 with mixed results, but enjoying the journey.


----------



## billhill (6 March 2007)

Somewhere in the perth hills.


----------



## borat (6 March 2007)

in the middle of Amsterdam, hiding from the Dutch immagration...


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 March 2007)

captjohn said:
			
		

> Was  Charter boat Owner/Operator in Caribbean for 15 years...now retired  in Perth W.A.  Aghhhhh !!...ye swabs..captjohn



Did you bring the brass-bound battering box ashore when you retired?


----------



## mit (6 March 2007)

REA said:
			
		

> Kiama  1 3/4 hours south of Sydney, overlooking the sea.



I'm from near Berry another 20 minutes south of Kiama.


----------



## PureCoco (6 March 2007)

Mosman NSW over looking large unobstructed view of Sydney Harbour.


----------



## powerkoala (6 March 2007)

hawthorn, melbourne


----------



## tayser (6 March 2007)

I have a similar view to this (a bit to the east of the cam):

http://www.melbournephotos.net.au/webcam/


----------



## ozymick (6 March 2007)

Logan
South East Queensland
Grew up Brisbane


----------



## nizar (6 March 2007)

PureCoco said:
			
		

> Mosman NSW over looking large unobstructed view of Sydney Harbour.




Thats class.


----------



## spottygoose (6 March 2007)

Surfers Paradise on the sunny Gold Coast.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (6 March 2007)

Realist said:
			
		

> If you are an attractive young lady, then HELL YES!!!




Ha ha ha


----------



## Mumbank (6 March 2007)

Newcastle, NSW.  Grew up in Ryde, Sydney, travelled os then settled here. Love the country town feel and ability to park at beach, in town etc. Work lots in Sydney where I have an apartment in CBD which is nice for a change but always happy to get out.


----------



## sam76 (6 March 2007)

TOORAK  (renting)


----------



## JoshyJ (6 March 2007)

Blacktown, NSW


----------



## mft06 (6 March 2007)

Humpty Doo, in the lovley but very wet top end of the NT


----------



## Rough_Trade (6 March 2007)

Northern coastal suburb of Hillarys, Perth


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 March 2007)

Just watching the swimming - one thing I have to concede, no-one puts on a sporting function better than Melbourne. 
and lol, they had enough sense not to jump into the pool afterwards.


----------

